# Bridgepool



## rd002c1155 (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking For Fotos Of The Bridgepool (ropners) .joined In the Tyne July 66 & she Forgot To Come Back At Least Not For Nearly Two Years I Only Needed Two Months To Get My Sos Money So After Twenty Months I Was Still A Jos


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello,welcome. see the following link:

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery/B/slides/Bridgepool.jpg


----------

